# Bibliotheken ins Projekt oder auf den Server stellen?



## Marsman (7. Dez 2007)

Hallo Ihr!

Dieses Thema wurde sicher schon reichlich diskutiert, aber ich habe noch nicht wirklich ein entscheidendes Argument gefunden: Und zwar Frage ich mich noch immer, ob ich für Web-Projekten benötigte Bibliotheken deployen oder gemeinsam für alle Projekt auf den Server stellen soll. Dabei geht es mir zum Beispiel um Bibliotheken für MySQL, Hibernate, MyFaces oder das Logging.   

Manche sagen wohl, dass sie nach Möglichkeit ins Projekt gehören. Werden aber viele Bibliotheken benötigt, dauert der Upload zum Server immer so lange. Was gerade in der Entwicklungsphase nervig sein kann. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich beim Tomcat beobachtet, dass Bibliotheken im Shared-Verzeichnis für jedes Projekt geladen werden. Was vermutlich unnötig Resourcen kostet. Hat vielleicht jemand das entscheidende Argument für die eine oder andere Vorgehensweise?

Titus


----------



## ms (7. Dez 2007)

Wenn wirklich alle Projekte dieselbe Version von Bibliotheken verwenden dann reicht es, wenn sie einmal bereitgestellt werden. Ich bevorzuge allerdings das mitdeployen, auch wenns länger dauert.

ms


----------



## maki (7. Dez 2007)

Das Argument: Versionen

Zeitersparnis beim upload ist kein Argument, sorry


----------



## Marsman (7. Dez 2007)

Das mit den unterschiedlichen Versionen sehe ich noch ein. Obwohl die Bibliotheken doch normalerweise abwärtskompatibel sind?  Und irgendwie ist eine Bibliothek doch eine Sammlung gemeinsam verwendeter Klassen und Methoden. Gemeinsam von mehreren Projekten. Deshalb gehören sie meiner Ansicht nach in ein zentrales Verzeichnis. Seltsamer Weise scheinen aber die meisten Leute anders vorzugehen, und halten Sie redundant in ihren diversen Projekten. Ich verstehe das nicht.

Titus


----------



## maki (7. Dez 2007)

> Obwohl die Bibliotheken doch normalerweise abwärtskompatibel sind?




Schön wär's, denn dann bräuchte mal wirklich nur eine Stelle für alle Bibliotheken.
Aber die Realität sieht anders aus 



> Seltsamer Weise scheinen aber die meisten Leute anders vorzugehen, und halten Sie redundant in ihren diversen Projekten. Ich verstehe das nicht.


"Seltsamerweise" deswegen, weil sie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben und/oder sichergehen wollen.

Es gibt ein paar Bibliotheken, die gerne Ärger machen, zB die commons-logging, da kann es dann schon mal sein das man alle möglichen Kombinationen ausprobiert in welchem lib verzeichniss die jars und konfig. Dateien am besten aufgehoben sind. (server\lib, shared\,...).

Was kostet die Vermeidung dieser Abhängigkeiten?
Ein paar Megabyte...


----------

